
Show HN: Pastel – Collect design feedback on websites - alokepillai
http://usepastel.com/link/13vp/
======
alokepillai
Co-founder here. We are a bootstrapped company building the fastest way to get
feedback on the websites we build.

No code to install. We designed it to be as simple as: type in URL > get a
simple link to share with anyone.

Here is YC's website as an example with the commenting functions. Would love
your feedback!

~~~
mhfs
Congrats. I really like the concept.

Don’t have much time to test now but do you track response/action on feedback
in any way?

~~~
alokepillai
Thanks! Yes, we organize sub-comments and allow comments to be exported to
Asana, Jira, Trello etc.

